# Hash Brown Patty recipe needed



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I want to make a batch of patties similar to the ones you can buy frozen. 
Anyone have a good recipe for basic crispy ones (onions and green peppers excluded) that can be cooked in a frying pan?

Thanks


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Yea, with fall around the corner, I'd like a recipe myself. I got a grand youngen that would eat his weight ofem. if you let him. I'd think grated taters, egg and flour would be a good start. All those commercial products use a binding agent. But fried tater cakes from left over mashed taters hold together fine. Then I'd refine the recipe to fit hash browns as needed..


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

My wife made these this morning . . . EXCELLENT !!!

*http://www.layersofhappiness.com/extra-crispy-homemade-hashbrown-patties/*


Extra Crispy Restaurant Style Hashbrown Patties

Yield: 6 hasbrowns

Prep Time: 15 mins

Cook Time: 20 mins

Total Time: 35 mins

Super simple restaurant style hashbrown patties. Super crispy outside with soft tender insides. Goes with just about any breakfast. These are super easy and sure to impress!

Ingredients:

2 medium russet potatoes, peeled and shredded
1 egg
1/4 cup shredded parmesan
3 Tablespoons chives, thinly sliced
2 Tablespoons all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons seasoned salt
1/2 teaspoon chile powder
1/2 teaspoon dried basil
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1 cup oil for frying, or as needed

Directions:

Rinse shredded potatoes until water is clear, then drain and squeeze dry. Place shreds in a large bowl.

In a small bowl, whisk together egg, parmesan, chives, flour, seasoned salt, chile powder, basil, cumin, and pepper. Add to shredded potatoes and mix until evenly distributed.

Heat about 1/4 inch of oil in a large heavy skillet over medium-high heat. When oil is sizzling hot, scoops out 1/4 cup potato mixture into the pan and flatten to a 1/2 inch thick layer. Cook until nicely browned on the bottom, then flip over and brown on the other side. It should take at least 5 minutes per side.

Remove from pan, and drain on paper towels. Season with a little extra salt and pepper, if desired, and serve immediately.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Sounds like they'll be flavorful. I'll pick up some chives next trip to the store then give it a go. 

Thanks ez2cdave.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Mmmmmm potato pancakes. I make these all the time. Very similar recipe .

The squeeze dry part is important if you want the crispy finish. Less moisture = more crisp


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Sounds like they'll be flavorful. I'll pick up some chives next trip to the store then give it a go.
> 
> Thanks ez2cdave.


Any time !


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I haven't forgotten the recipe. Went to buy chives and saw the price of em in the jar spices section. 
Next trip out I will head to a store that has them in the "fresh" produce section. Had a brain fog that day 
and totally forget to check for the fresh type. Will let yall know how they turn out. 
Gotta get rid of those 30 lbs of potatoes I've accumulated during the past couple months.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Gotta get rid of those 30 lbs of potatoes I've accumulated during the past couple months.


Sounds like you'll be needing a Potato Salad recipe, too ?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

ez2cdave said:


> Sounds like you'll be needing a Potato Salad recipe, too ?
> 
> View attachment 23617


I have that one covered. My son's will only eat my potato salad.  
Ages 20 something and 30 something. It usually gets eaten up before the final prep stage.:redface:
I've shared it with only one member of this board.


----------

